# DON'T KNOW WHAT'S WRONG WITH MY SON.......



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi

Our 19 week old Son has been screaming on and off (mostly on) for 4 days!!  At first I thought it may have been related to the fact that he now has approx 60gms of Hipp Baby food once a day (usually at his 4:00pm feed), but his tummy is nice and soft, his nappies are wet / dirty and regular and he is not outwardly showing any signs of tummy pain.  He has started teething, and his bottom gums look quite red in areas.  Could the screaming just be related to the teething?  He always has 4 X 8oz bottles a day, and over the last few days he's maybe only taking about 24oz - could this also be related to the teething?

Many thanks in advance

Carrie XX


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Carrie

How is your son?

As this is a new problem I would be inclined to get him seen by your GP/HV to see whats going on

jxxxxx


----------

